# Upgrading software for Lowrance hook units



## POA4LIFE (May 4, 2010)

Anybody know how difficult this is or have a " how to update software for dummies" book/feedback on these units. Maybe an instructional video?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

here is a video.


----------



## POA4LIFE (May 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------

